# أجهزة المخابر (الرحلان الكهربائي)



## باسم 1411987 (21 مايو 2007)

*الرحلان الكهربائي*​​​*الرحلان الكهربائي:*
 تعني تحرك الجزيئات إذا وضعت في مجال كهربائي ،نحو القطب الموجب أو القطب السالب حسب الشحنة التي يحملها الجزيء وهذا يعني أنه لكي تتم حركة الجزيء فلا بد أن يحمل شحنة كهربائية أو يستطيع استقبال شحنة كهربائية مثل البروتينات والحموض الأمينية والحموض النووية وعديدات الببتيد..... .وبعض الجزيئات التي لا تحمل شحنة فيمكن اتحادها مع أيون له شحنة. مثال على هذه الجزيئات المواد الكربوهيدراتية .

**العوامل المؤثرة على حركة الجزيئات في المجال الكهربائي :*
1) كمية الشحنة الكهربائية الموجودة على سطح الجزيء .
حيث أن لكل جزيء نقطة تعادل كهربائي تختلف باختلاف الجزيء وبالتالي الجزيء الذي يحمل شحنة أكبر يصل الى القطب الكهرباءي أسرع.
2) درجة (PH)المحلول الدارىء .
إن لجزيء البروتين مثلا شوارد (NH-COO) ولكل بروتين (PH) معين تكون الجزيء البروتيني موجب وتتجه نحو المهبط 
3) التركيز الأيوني للمحلول الدارىء .
لقد وجد أن زيادة التركيز تقلل من تأين الجزيئات وبالتالي تقلل حركتها وتسبب في رفع درجة الحرارة وتقلل من حدة العصابلت .المجال الأحسن لتركيز المحلول الدارىءيقع بين (0.025-0.1)عياري .
4) التناضح الداخلي الكهربائي (الإصطدامات الحاصلة بين الجزيئات الحاملة للشحنة الكهربائية ).

5) القوة الدافعة الكهربائية بين القطبين .
إن حركة الجزيئات تتناسب طردا مع شدة التيار والقوة الدافعة الكهربائية وعكسا مع المقاومة .
6) قوة الإمتزاز مع الوسط الذي يجري عليه الرحلان.
له تأثير على سرعة تحرك الجزيئات .

*العناصر الرئيسية لجهاز الرحلان الكهربائي.*
* 1- مصدر التيار المتناوب:*
يتم استخدام جهاز يقوم بتحويل التيار المتناوب الى تيار مباشر 0( مستمر ) ويمكن التحكم في شدة لفولط حيث يستعمل المجال المنخفض (100-500)فولط في فصل الجزيئات الكبيرة مثل البروتينات أما المجال المرتفع من الفولط 
(500-10000)فيستخدم غالبا في فصل الجزيئات الصغيرة مل الحموض الأمينية . 
إن المسافة التي تنفصل فيها الجزيئات على وسط الرحلان تعتمد على شدة الفلط وزمن الرحلان أي كلما زاد ة الشدة قل الزمن المستخدم والعكس صحيح .
ملاحظة :مع مرور التيار الكهربائي في وسط الرحلان تتولد حرارة تتناسب مع شدة الفولط وينتج عنها مشكلاتان :
1-حدوث تبخر للمحلول الدارىء ولذلك يغطى حوض الرحلان بشكل تام حتىيمنع البخر.
2-إن الحرارة تغير من سرعة حركة الجزئيات لذلك فقد صمم في بعض أجهزة الرحلان الية تبريد .

*2-حوض الرحلان:*
هنالك انواع عديدة وأكثرها استعمالا هو الحوض الذي يجري فيه الرحلان أفقيا ويتكون الحوض من جوبتين على الجانبين وكل واحدة منهما تحتوي على سلك بلاتيني يمثل أحد الأقطاب ويوضع المحلول الدارىء في هما حيث يفصلان بقنطرة يوضع عليها وسط الرحلان والذي يوصل كهرباءيا بين الجبتين .




*3- مواد الرحلان:*
أ-المحلول الدارىء :
هووسط يعمل على نقل التيار لكهربائي ،كما يؤمن (PH) معينا وبالتالي تأخذ الجزيئات شكلها الأيوني أي موجبة أو سالبة حسب نقطة التعادل (IEP)لكل منها .كما أن للمحلول الدارىء فائدة في الإبقاء على ثبات (PH)وسط الرحلان رغم مرور التيار الكهربائيوما يحدثه في الماء منتأين وبقاء (PH)ثلبتا مهم جدا حتى تظل شحنات الجزيئات المراد فصلها ثابتا .







ب-الوسط المستعمل لفصل الجزيئات .

1- ورق الترشيح 
2- أسيتون السليولوز 
3- هلامة الأغاروز 
4- هلامة النشاء 
5- هلامة عديد الأكريلاميد.

ج-طرق التعرف وإظهار المواد المنفصلة:
1-إستعمال المواد الصبغية :
هذه هي أسهل الطرق المستعملة للتعرف على الأجزاء المنفصلة بالرحلان وكذلك تقدير كميتها حيث تصبغ البروتينات بأحد الصبغات فتظهر العصابات الممثلة للبروتينات باللون الأحمر وتكون كثافة هذه الخطوط ممثلة لكمية كل بروتين ثم توضع الصفيحة في محلول خاص يجعلها شفافة وتوضع في مكثاف متري ليرسم خطا بيانيا ومنه تقدر كمية كل بروتين انفصل في هذا الرحلان 

2- استعمال الإمتصاص الضوئي :
مبدؤها أن كثيرا من المركبات البيولوجية يمتص الضوء عند طول موجة معينة فالبروتينات والحموض الأمينية تمتص الضوء في المجال الفوق بنفسجي ولا تجرى هذه الطريقة إلا في وسط عديد الأكريلاميد حيث أن هذا الوسط لايمتص الضوء بكميات كبيرة في المجال فوق بنفسجي ويمكن استخدام هذه الوسيلة في التعرف وتقدير الأضداد والمستضدات والمعقدات بينهما.

3- استعمال المواد المشعة :
 يمكن وسم لمواد المراد فصلها بنظير مشع وبعد فصل المركبات عن بعضها يمكن التعرف وتقدير كمية كل جزء منالأجزاء المحتوية على المادة المشعة إما بواسطة عدادة أشعة غاما التي يتم وصلها بمسجلة ترسم خطا بيمنيا يمثل مقادير كل منطقة وإما بفصل المناطق المشعة وشطف كل منطقة في مذيب مناسب ثم قراءة كمية المادة المشعة الموجودة في كل منطقة.

4-استعمال التفاعلات الأنظيمية :
تستخدم لفصل وتقدير نظائر الأنظينات بواسطة الرحلان وتعتمدعلى أن الإنظيم بعد إجراء الرحلان وفصل نظائره يجري على الصفيحة التي تم عليها الفصل تفاعلا كيميائيا يقوم به الإنظيم وينتج من تفاعل عند كل منطقة يوجد بها النظير مادة يمكن قياسها كمية المادة الخارجة من التفاعل تتناسب طردا مع كمية النظير الإنظيمي.

5-استعمال التفاعلات المناعية :
إن البروتون اذي ينفصل بالرحلان يمكن مشاهدته وتقدير كميته إذا أضيف الى الوسط التفاعل أضداد خاصة بالبروتينات تتحد هذه الأضداد مع مستضداتها مكونة راسبا مناعيا من الضد و المستضد 

*4- وسائل لتقدير كمية الجزيئات المفصولة:*
هذه الطرق تعتمد على نوعية الجزيئات وكذلك تعتمد على طريقة التعرف ومنها :
1- إذابة كل منطقة و إجراء التقدير الكمي عليها :
تعتمد على تجزئة وسط الرحلان الى أجزاء كل واحد يحتوي على عصابة تمثل نوعا من الجزيئات المنفصلة 
وقد قل استعمال هذه الطريقة لطول الوقت المستخدم وعدم دقة النتائج .

2- استعمال المكثاف المتري :
 هي عبارة عن مقياس ضوئي ويعتمد إما على نظرية امتصاص الضوء أو انعكاس الضوء .


*أولا. أجهزة قياس امتصاص الضوء :*
يوضع الوسط الذي أجري عليه الرحلان الكهربائي ويشرط أن يكون هذا الوسط شفافامثل أسيتات السلولوزبعد معاملتها بإحدى المحاليل التي تجعلها شفافة وبعد صباغة المواة المنفصلة وظهورها على هيئة عصابات (BANDS)كل منها يختلف في كثافة لونه حسب تركيزه فإذا وضعت هذه الشريحة على حامل متحرك فوق مصدر ضوئي أحادي اللون يمر الضوء خلال العصابات الى خلية ضوئية وموصولة مع مسجلة لترسم خطا بيانينا يمثل النسب للجزيئات المفصولة .

*ثانيا . أجهزة قياس إنعكاس الضوء:*
مشابه لأجهزة قياس إمتصاص الضوء ولكن هنا الوسط الرحلاني غير شفاف ويعتمد على مبدأ انكاس الضوء من على جزيئات المادة المنفصلة .

*أنواع مختلفة من الرحلان: *
1-الرحلان الكهربائي باستخدام الفولط العالي .
2- الرحلان الكهربائي القرصي.
3- الرحلان الكهربائي التحضيري .
4- الرحلان الكهربائي المناعي .
5- الرحلان الكهربائي المناعي بشكل الصاروخ .
6- الرحلان الكهربائي البؤري عند نقطة التساوي الكهربائي .


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (21 مايو 2007)

اهلأ وسهلأ بك اخ باسم .

بداية موفقة وموضوع مميّز واعانك الله وتسلم لنا .

ونطمح المزيد في هذا المجال ودمت بخير .

البغدادي


----------



## somy (21 مايو 2007)

اخوي باسم 
بلجد معلوماتك قيمة ومفيدة واكيد يوم من الايام راح احتاجها 

يعطيك العافية


----------



## فاروق سعيد (24 مايو 2007)

تماتم 100/100


----------



## hfrfewf (9 مايو 2009)

ينصر دينك يااستاد خليفة ؟


----------



## محمدالقبالي (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الكريم على المعلومات وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المتابعة (9 مايو 2009)

مشكور اخي الفاضل على المعلومة القيمة
وبارك الله فيك


----------

